# Small-handed women please chime in...



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

DW is in the market for yet another firearm. Seems she can never find one that is quite comfortable in her grip. They are too jumpy. I am the beneficiary of these purchasing mistakes. She was on a site called 'guns for women' .com because of her hands. I suggested she try 'guns for kids'.com. I got the backhand. 

Do any of you gals have any suggestions for her?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a great CC site aimed at/ for women. Lots of great info. 

http://www.corneredcat.com/contents/


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Been going through exactly this myself.. She liked the BodyGuard.38... Nope, too much kick.. Heeeyyyy.... this CZ-82 feels fantastic.. Will you buy me one too....... Nope, too heavy to carry.... Now I got two of those.. I gotta admit though, it is fun holding one in each hand and emptying them as fast as you can Hollywood style..  (BTW, this is my daily carry gun and I love it.. )

The newest is a LCP9...She sort of likes it, but even I have a really hard time racking the thing because it's too small to get a good grip on the slide with a really heavy spring... I really don't want to end up with that one.. IF she decides she doesn't like it, I'm usin it as a trade in.... 


All I can say to you is good luck.. 

.....and remember, next time you want to buy a gun, all you got to do is bring up he last few bad decisions they made on guns..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

LC9 with pinki extention , give it a try at a store 


she is really going to need to just try everything in the range like a CW9 , beretta Nano 
SCCY , and see what fits her hand , then keep trying some people have small strong hands others have small weak hands 

you could get her a hand strengthener http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_kk_1...ords=hand+strengthener&ie=UTF8&qid=1410915470

a stronger hand will help with recoil same with wrist exercise like some small weights 


or do it go the 22lr route with the SR22 10 rounds 22lr beats a gun let at home that recoils to hard


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

The little Baretta Nano 9mm is quite small and doesn't kick much...


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Awnry Abe said:


> DW is in the market for yet another firearm. Seems she can never find one that is quite comfortable in her grip. They are too jumpy. I am the beneficiary of these purchasing mistakes. She was on a site called 'guns for women' .com because of her hands. I suggested she try 'guns for kids'.com. I got the backhand.
> 
> Do any of you gals have any suggestions for her?



Swing harder with the backhand. Seth


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've looked at cornered cats website, and as PossumBelly suggested it is an excellent website for women CC.

GF (long story) had a hard time controlling J framed 38, so I bought her a Ruger LCR 22 mag. She loves it...heck I wanted it myself after shooting it! She has small hands and not much forearm strength.

The highest standard one can have is shooting well! And it often takes many practice rounds to do so.

Get them something that's easy for them to like!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I teach a lot of people how to initially handle firearms. I find the Kel-Tec p38t is very comfortable and controllable. I like the Bersa thunder as well. Think single stack magazines.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I just got a SCCY with hand grip extension and it works well for my hands. I wear a size 7 glove.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gweny said:


> I just got a SCCY with hand grip extension and it works well for my hands. I wear a size 7 glove.


I was just reading about a guy on a reloading forum I am on he was shooting with his nice and here SCCY had a problem he lives all of 40 minutes from their headquarters , so he took the drive over hoping for a tour and to get the gun fixed , well no tour but they took the gun and fixed it in about 40 minutes while he waited the offered him a soda in the lobby , he said you never asked to see any paper work or warranty card , the lady said If it is ours and it is broke we fix it period , thats how we work

so the customer service is top notch 

I hear the gun is very very close to the Keltec P11 (discontinued) in that it can use the same holsters


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to repeat the part about how hard some of the smaller semi-auto's are to rack.. 

My wife's LCP9 is a real pain to rack.. It's not the size of the grip, it's the size of the slide, and the almost useless serrations on the slide that make it so hard to rack, along with the strength of the spring... Even for me, it's not the most user friendly gun to chamber a round in... My wife has a much easier time chambering a round in my 1911.. 

I'm just bringing this up again, so that if you have a wife or daughter looking to buy a gun, make sure it's not only comfortable for them, but that they can chamber and unchamber a round their self... My wife and I both have a much harder time ejecting a round with the LCP than chambering one.. You almost have to cover the ejection port with your hand to rack the slide.. 

Remember this about the slides... the smaller the gun, and the larger the round, the harder it's going to be to overcome the spring..


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I have small hands... I have both the CZ-75 P-01 and a .357 J frame Ladysmith (stainless steel) with updated grips, the wood grips are nice but too slippery.

They are both comfortable in my hands, the .357 kicks more, even when shooting .38s, so it's more fun to shoot the CZ, but the .357 is nicer as an all day carry.

Out of the two, the CZ is the more comfortable gun in my hands, but I like the simplicity of the revolver.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> I'm going to repeat the part about how hard some of the smaller semi-auto's are to rack..
> 
> My wife's LCP9 is a real pain to rack.. It's not the size of the grip, it's the size of the slide, and the almost useless serrations on the slide that make it so hard to rack, along with the strength of the spring... Even for me, it's not the most user friendly gun to chamber a round in... My wife has a much easier time chambering a round in my 1911..
> 
> ...


gun tape , put the grip down both side of the slide , all you have to loose is a few dollars , it peels back off again if you don't like it 

http://www.guntape.com/searchresults.asp?cat=1854

I ordered a dozen sheets from amazon early this year I am bout to order again this time it will be a 24 pack direct from guntape.com

I am using it on pistols, air pistols , rifles, air rifles , shotguns , any where the user needs grip to get a better hold on the gun 

Mossberg shotgun forearms on the M500 come with some fairly slippery stocks get wet hands shooting in the rain and they are plain slick , a little gun tape and your ready to take on rain and snow


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.. I think I will get some for her to try..


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

From a woman with small arthritic hands. She could do worse than a .22 magnum. Has she tried a smaller caliber like a 380 or a .32? I have a Manhurin .32 that is a tack driver. Low recoil. Fits my hand nicely and is easy to control and shoot. 

A 380 would also fit the bill for the same reasons. A Walther PP in .32 is the same animal as the Manhurin. In fact Manhurin made them. Walther also made a really nice purse size .22 that is super light, low recoil and accurate.

Or maybe she would like a Keltec in .32. Little more bang for your buck but still manageable. 

A larger caliber isn't going to do her any good if she doesn't want to carry it or is afraid to shoot it because of recoil. A well placed small caliber will stop a bad guy. I carry an LCP in .380. It kicks, but it is a small hand cannon. I also have a North American Arms .22 in my tote bag. I'm hoping never to have to shoot these weapons in self defense. But If I do, I hope I only to have to double tap.

What you should think about doing for her is have her regularly shoot larger calibers at the range. I had the same problems with control and comfort when I started shooting that I don't have today. Once I never wanted to shoot a 1911. Too much recoil. Now it is my favorite weapon to shoot. And what you have to remember is that many women like to CCW in there purses so yes, they want light weight and easily concealable.

The important thing is to have her at least to have a working knowledge of every weapon you have in your safe so in an emergency she can grab anything from a .22 pea shooter to a .44 magnum and protect herself an or your family with it. She doesn't have to like it she just needs to be able to load and shoot it.

My least favorite handgun to shoot is a Bond Arms two shot derringer in 45 Colt. That gun is a monster to shoot. I hate it. But I can shoot it if I have to. Once she gets more confidence and experience with different weapons I bet she will be more comfortable with them. I am and my hands are in pretty sorry shape from an inflammatory type of arthritis. So yes, shooting isn't always painless for me making comfort is important when I shoot.

Bless you for helping her out and not giving up on her shooting. Many guys would.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

p 238 or lady defender?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm partial to the Smith J frames for women with small hands. They made them in several calibers, besides .38spl.

But...if their hands are big enough, a K frame like a round butt Model 10 with a two or three inch barrel is maybe not quite as concealable, but easier to shoot.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> I'm going to repeat the part about how hard some of the smaller semi-auto's are to rack..


 Very true and I had forgotten about going to gunshows with her, just so she could handle many guns. The only semi-auto she found that she felt comfortable racking the slide was a Sig 380...can't remember the model? Sigs seem to be pretty friendly and top notch sidearms. I'm kinda shopping for one myself, just havn't decided which.

I had already purchased the LCR 22 mag for her at that time, even though it wasn't here yet.

She has gotten to where she likes shooting a Beretta 92 brigadier in 9, and shoots it fairly well. But still...has to concentrate to rack the slide on it.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes but there are tricks to make racking them easier for women, trust me. I have learned them. Holding the weapon in one hand, the other grasping the slide from the top and push the gun away from you instead of trying to manipulate the slide is the easiest way I've been taught. And as stated I have hands that are deformed from arthritis and painful. I am also a little gal so I don't hold too much stock with ladies who say the can't rack a gun. If I can do it and learn to do it without too much pain anyone can. If you still can't, well that is why God and Sam Colt developed the revolver.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife is 5' and under a hundred pounds so tiny hands. She likes the new glock 42 in 380. I tried her shooting a couple of my smaller frame revolvers and no joy. The Glock she shoots and seems to enjoy shooting.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't go wrong with the Ruger LCP9...just bought the wife one with a Crimson Trace laser and she loves it!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Desperado said:


> Can't go wrong with the Ruger LCP9...just bought the wife one with a Crimson Trace laser and she loves it!



I have heard of the Ruger LC 9 and the Ruger LCP but never, an LCP9


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> I have heard of the Ruger LC 9 and the Ruger LCP but never, an LCP9



I think they are confusing in name the LCP (light carry pistol) in 380 with it's bigger brother LC9 (light carry 9mm) there is also a LC380 (Light carry 380acp) built on the LC9 frame and slid with a different barrel and recoil spring set 

if going back to make a 380 version of the LC9 doesn't speak to it's popularity of size and shape not sure what does , I see the LC380 as the gives you less recoil in the same package compromise , but also opens up other markets outside the US where civilians can not own 9mm as it is a military cartridge.

I sure like my LC9 it is my daily carry , I don't have small hands but my son was shooting it fine at 9 years old , not sure how many rounds i have though mine but probably around 1000 maybe a little over and I have gotten accuracy I never thought a pocket pistol could give


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I think they are confusing in name the LCP (light carry pistol) in 380 with it's bigger brother LC9 (light carry 9mm) there is also a LC380 (Light carry 380acp) built on the LC9 frame and slid with a different barrel and recoil spring set
> 
> if going back to make a 380 version of the LC9 doesn't speak to it's popularity of size and shape not sure what does , I see the LC380 as the gives you less recoil in the same package compromise , but also opens up other markets outside the US where civilians can not own 9mm as it is a military cartridge.
> 
> I sure like my LC9 it is my daily carry , I don't have small hands but my son was shooting it fine at 9 years old , not sure how many rounds i have though mine but probably around 1000 maybe a little over and I have gotten accuracy I never thought a pocket pistol could give


Yep, that is what I thought. I have had the same problem, there are just so many that sound alike. An LCP in 9 would be more than a handful.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a smith and Wesson j frame as well..model 637,it's called Airweight.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Awnry Abe said:


> DW is in the market for yet another firearm. Seems she can never find one that is quite comfortable in her grip. They are too jumpy. I am the beneficiary of these purchasing mistakes. She was on a site called 'guns for women' .com because of her hands. I suggested she try 'guns for kids'.com. I got the backhand.
> 
> Do any of you gals have any suggestions for her?


If she is interested in a .45ACP, I saw a small hand woman at the range with a nice single stack 1 inch wide semi auto by Springfield armory. It seemed to be a nice 5 +1 and she was quite accurate with it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> If she is interested in a .45ACP, I saw a small hand woman at the range with a nice single stack 1 inch wide semi auto by Springfield armory. It seemed to be a nice 5 +1 and she was quite accurate with it.



the springfields XDS I have shot one little bigger than the LC9 to carry 6 rounds 45 rather than 8 9mm but it shoots very well and 45 acp recoils different than 9mm and 40 so it isn't to bad


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

OHmama said:


> I have a smith and Wesson j frame as well..model 637,it's called Airweight.


Yep, got one too. Much lighter to carry but with the lighter weight comes more recoil IMHO. I also find mine less accurate than a standard weight .38 revolver due to the recoil and it's tendency to muzzle flip on me when I shoot it. But if I remember to double my grip on it, no problem.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the springfields XDS I have shot one little bigger than the LC9 to carry 6 rounds 45 rather than 8 9mm but it shoots very well and 45 acp recoils different than 9mm and 40 so it isn't to bad



The Springfield XDS 40 is what started is on this odyssey. It was way too much for her. I love that gun. She is liking my dad's service revolver, but it is a bit much to lug around. She is already looking into everyone's suggestions.


----------



## -justin- (Sep 7, 2014)

the small women i've known that carry handguns prefer kahr, very small and compact, definitely far too small for my hands


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

I would also recommend a Glock 42.


----------



## Sam Boggs (Feb 3, 2011)

I started my daughter out on the S&W Model 10 when she was 14. @ 17 she started to use my M1911A1 in .45 ACP. She has small hands and can rack the slide without a problem, something her mother cannot do. This is her carry gun in a fanny pouch or concealed hip holster. Use a heavy belt with any holster to prevent sag. I am an NRA firearms instructor and my buddy is an Ohio Peace office firearms instructor so she has had plenty of training. I have taught small framed women to handle the .44 magnum without a problem. In a firefight bring enough gun! I have seen people shot with a variety of weapons, small calibers make small wound channels. I advise people to not use any caliber that doesn't start with a 4 and go up. 
Sam


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have small hands that are weak plus a bad back. I use
1. S&W hammerless as bedside gun
2. Taurus TCP, everyday carry
3. North American 22LR/22 magnum when I can't carry anything else, like when I am wearing a sundress or formal wear


----------

